# "Vape death" mis-information



## Acidkill (5/9/19)

Here is a link I got from the Vaping Bogan on FB.. Very interesting, it's the real info on the "vaping deaths".

https://www.ruthlessvapor.com/blogs/ruthless-e-liquid/illegal-vape-cartridges

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

OH wow. 

The sad bit (apart from someone losing their life) is years of hard work and fighting to get governments and health officials to see the benefits completely undone by basic criminality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

